# HELP plz



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok well first off I noticed after a 25% water change in my 10 gallon and the addition of bloodworms as their food source now there are alot of bubbles gathering at the surface in clumps and one of my platies wont leave the surface (he een lets me touch him without running away frantically). Please help 

tank hold
1 blue gourami 
1 Dojo Loach
6 zebra dinos
2 platies male/female

had 3 moved her to a 5 gal with 3 others seems much better now


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well he died around 11:36 PM eastern. still could use help with the bubbles gathering at the top plz dont want to lose anymore


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

There are several things that I can think of to account for bubbles: 

- It's natural from the water change 

- Something is increasing the surface tension, perhaps over feeding. Do another water change. 

- Inadequate filtration. Check your filter

- Your gourami has built a bubble nest and it's coincidence the platy died. 

Have you checked your water stats? If so, what are they?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks putting me at a bit of ease so for 2 have said natural for water change. But my water lvls are a bit off nitrite and nitrate a bit high ammonia is fine (high nitrites and nitrates the reason I did the change in the first place)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

High nitrItes you say? How old is this tank?

Do you notice any type of film/haze on top of the water?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How high are the nitirites and did it change after your water change?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tank is about 2 months old. Yes changed water after I found out about the high nitrites. Yes there is a film in the water and kinda cloudy not to bad though. Also yes they dropped a bit after the changed but not to safe lvls.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like your tank is still cycling or something happened to cause a mini cycle.

Either way, keep to the water changes while NitrItes are still present.

Are you running an airstone? You need to increase surface movement to break up the biofilm on top.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Have an air stone and pump been thinking about putting it in. Guess I should.
Btw heres a pic of the tank any suggestions as to where to put it?


----------

